# $600-$1000 semi automatic



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I'm looking to get my dad a semi-auto for my his B-day. He's always wanted one, and I was wondering where I should start looking for semi-auto's in this price range. What are the best guns for this money!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I would say to have him look at a few in the sporting goods store. Brand is not as important as a fit. You could buy him the best shotgun ever and it he could never hit anything.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Original Goosebuster said:


> I would say to have him look at a few in the sporting goods store. Brand is not as important as a fit. You could buy him the best shotgun ever and it he could never hit anything.


I was planning on letting him pick it, but I was just wondering what are the some of the popular ones to look at. Which ones should I stay away from, etc.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Find a good used M1. you can usually find them for around $ 600.00.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Beretta, Franchi, Browning


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I would consider the Benneli M2, it's very light and swings real nice. 8)


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... m=47336083

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... m=47510629

that mag10 is a pretty good buy because its the deluxe or whatever with the nice wood and blueing


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I was planning on letting him pick it, but I was just wondering what are the some of the popular ones to look at. Which ones should I stay away from, etc.


Sales wise the Beretta 391 Urika probably sells as many if not more than all the rest. Extremely popular in the competition field as well. But then again I'm partial to Beretta's as I have 3 of them. :lol: But seriously, have him handle several brands (Browning, Beretta, Benelli, Winchester etc..)and see what feels and fits the best to him.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Not trying to start an arguement in any way but I sell guns and have sold very few urika's, but that just where I work, other places may sell the &^%^ out of them. Anyways, take a look for any benelli M1's and SBE, not the 2's but the original, places that still have them left have them discounted down, and there both very nice guns.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Keep away from Browning Gold, they do not have good track record. But for what ever reason, the Winchester SX2s are very reliable. Cabela's has them for $629 for blk syn right now.

Where ever you get your gun, so what their exchange policy is, meaning as said earlier, fit should be #1 consideration, so whatever gun you choose, and if it does not fit proporely, you want a hassle free exchange for 1 that does fit correctly.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

h2ofwlr, it is kinda funny that the winchesters have a reputation for being more reliable that the browning golds, they are almost identical if you look at them, basically the same parts, especially in the action where it counts. Why the difference in reliabilty, probably isn't a difference but none the less you do hear there is.


----------

